

SeatGeek Launches Redesign and Ad Platform that Includes Hipmunk - sbkirk
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/08/11/seatgeek-launches-a-brand-new-design-and-a-self-serve-ad-platform-with-hipmunk/

======
nleach
Really rooting for these guys. There's a huge opportunity to upset competitors
like TicketMaster. Not sure if they'll be able to undercut them significantly
on price, but I know I dread and avoid the purchasing experience when I have
to buy tickets from TicketMaster.

------
erinzsmith
Great magnification with the new "searching the web" image thing.

